# 1918 dayton update photos.



## redline1968 (Apr 19, 2011)

here is a few up dated photos of the 1918 dayton with correct parts.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2011)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## MartyW (Apr 19, 2011)

Thats cool! Is that a battery head light?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks. nope its a canister type light.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice rusty rider! Whats attached to the down tube?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 21, 2011)

bike lock with clamp and pump.  pretty nifty.


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 22, 2011)

I like the old tire pumps, clamped on or otherwise. I got a cool old clamp thrown in on an Ebay deal recently. Otherwise, I don't know where I would have found one. Of course, the brass pump came from Ebay recently, from Australia of all places. (If posting pictures wasn't such a chore here on CABE, I would post pics.)


----------



## OldRider (Apr 22, 2011)

Larmo, if you post pictures the way I do its pretty simple. After you're finished writing your post instead of clicking on "post quick reply" click on "go advanced", then click on the paper clip icon, choose a picture from  your picture files, click on it and it should attach to your post as a small thumbnail. I hope this helps ya!


----------



## ftwelder (Apr 23, 2011)

nice! Are you riding it?


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 23, 2011)

they will hate me but i look at them as art.   I just ride the ballons.  I rode my 1920 elgin once and it is a fast bike for its age.


----------

